# Tell me what you think



## billyg2131 (Dec 16, 2012)

I'm getting pretty little girl in may after weaning full nubian tell me what you think


----------



## dreamacresfarm2 (May 10, 2014)

ok I totally don't know what I am doing:
Her color is very flashy 
in 2 of the pictures she is standing hunched up - just positon or?
Her back legs look a little posty
her topline does look nice and straight
can't tell for sure how much of a roman nose she has or what her butt looks like
she is young and they can change a lot - what do her parents and grandparents look like?


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Flashy little thing! She is adorable.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

What a cutie!


----------



## CountyLineAcres (Jan 22, 2014)

Wow! That got my attention. Love her pattern.


----------

